# OAA Results



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Looks like some good scores were shot this year. Congrats to all the winners...:darkbeer::beer:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Thanks Adam 

Also wanted to publically say thank you for all your efforts this year in both your capacities within the OAA. I know how much you put into your role(s) and the results are starting to show.


----------

